
From Manchester to Barcelona: Building a better story about the internet - firstbase
https://logicmag.io/nature/from-manchester-to-barcelona/
======
laurencerowe
A somewhat confusing title given the Cooperative movement traces its roots to
the Rochdale Pioneers, also from Greater Manchester.

~~~
C1sc0cat
And also back to Italy which had some proto worker coops.

It also ignores the underlying cultural aspects in Spain which helped
Mondragon et al flower.

------
IAmEveryone
I want to vehemently disagree, stating that Zuckerberg deserves the spoils of
Facebook's success more than any of the interchangeable programmers and
businesspeople that worked for him.

...but I'm having a hard time making the same argument for all those who came
_before_ Zuckerberg, inventing TCP and GIF and even Geocities and MySpace.

With all those parts existing, wasn't it just a matter of time until someone
would come up with something like FB, or better? Doesn't that make Zuck just
as interchangeable as his database administrators and trademark lawyers?

